# Extra storage, My Book AV DVR Expander?



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

Late to the party, but I guess this is the place to catch-up. Have the Bolt and looking at the expansion options for storage.

Looks like TiVo *used to sell* My Book AV DVR Expander tivo bolt but no longer does, can't find a link to buy on their site. What's the story behind that selling then not selling?

Is it okay to buy the WD My Book AV DVR Expander from Amazon? Is there a model I should get, or not?

Anyway, I guess 1TB would be fine, eSATA hookup, I found instructions online on how to hook it up. Just have too many recordings lol saved to view on my Bolt, so looking to expand.
If there's *better* options, please clue me in. Thanks,
DrWeb


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

drweb said:


> Late to the party, but I guess this is the place to catch-up. Have the Bolt and looking at the expansion options for storage.
> 
> Looks like TiVo *used to sell* My Book AV DVR Expander tivo bolt but no longer does, can't find a link to buy on their site. What's the story behind that selling then not selling?
> 
> ...


I think the External drive was never a hot item and is defacto discontinued. Even if you track one down, the esata cable is not compatible with the new bolt, but Tivo has been willing to provide a new one which will work upon request. 
A lot of the folks here are more tech oriented and tend to favor replacing the stock drives with larger internal ones, even though this voids the Tivo warranty. 
Another option is to use one the free softwares available to move non-copy protected programs off of the Tivo and either view them with something like PLEX or compress and remove commercials before returning to the Tivo.


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

fcfc2 said:


> I think the External drive was never a hot item and is defacto discontinued. Even if you track one down, the esata cable is not compatible with the new bolt, but Tivo has been willing to provide a new one which will work upon request.
> A lot of the folks here are more tech oriented and tend to favor replacing the stock drives with larger internal ones, even though this voids the Tivo warranty.
> Another option is to use one the free softwares available to move non-copy protected programs off of the Tivo and either view them with something like PLEX or compress and remove commercials before returning to the Tivo.


Thanks.. I can get one via Amazon, but not sure how I'd get a cable from TiVo.. I guess I'd contact support?
Not interested in internal storage, nor voiding warranty.. Appreciate the other option ideas, but I'd just like to store and keep the saved shows/movies within TiVo.. what I don't understand is if my TiVo Bolt has the built-in eSATA port, why isn't there an acceptable product you can buy that works with that.. maybe because they are "not" in the hardware business now, since their Rovi acquisition?

Part of the puzzling aspect for me is this page is still online at TiVo.. Increase recording capacity 
I may just email support and see what their official viewpoint is...

Thanks for the post...
Best,
DrWeb


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

drweb said:


> Thanks.. I can get one via Amazon, but not sure how I'd get a cable from TiVo.. I guess I'd contact support?
> Not interested in internal storage, nor voiding warranty.. Appreciate the other option ideas, but I'd just like to store and keep the saved shows/movies within TiVo.. what I don't understand is if my TiVo Bolt has the built-in eSATA port, why isn't there an acceptable product you can buy that works with that.. maybe because they are "not" in the hardware business now, since their Rovi acquisition?
> 
> Part of the puzzling aspect for me is this page is still online at TiVo.. Increase recording capacity
> ...


It comes with the cable and extends the internal drive not replacing it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

PCurry57 said:


> It comes with the cable and extends the internal drive not replacing it.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


Thanks so much, from a Liberal Hippie Dude (in my younger days!).. may give it a try, but I also see the 3TB Bolt+ at around $500.. maybe I should just bite that $$ and upgrade!

Take care,
Michael aka DrWeb


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Now, TBH, the warranty thing is not as big a deal as some make it out to be. If you need coverage, pop in the old drive and then make your call, never heard of a single issue with this path. Odds are, the drive is the problem anyhow.


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

jrtroo said:


> Now, TBH, the warranty thing is not as big a deal as some make it out to be. If you need coverage, pop in the old drive and then make your call, never heard of a single issue with this path. Odds are, the drive is the problem anyhow.


Thanks, but no issue with warranty or the drive; it works fine now. Just want to increase storage capacity, and don't wish to tinker inside, personal choice.. 
Take care,
Michael


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

If you live near a Cox Solution Store you an get the DVR Expander for 99 bucks.

and resell it for $229 on Amazon


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

Excellent tip, thank you!

Best,
DrWeb


----------



## lynncosbm (Dec 12, 2006)

drweb said:


> Late to the party, but I guess this is the place to catch-up. Have the Bolt and looking at the expansion options for storage.
> 
> Looks like TiVo *used to sell* My Book AV DVR Expander tivo bolt but no longer does, can't find a link to buy on their site. What's the story behind that selling then not selling?
> 
> ...


I just bought one a couple of months ago for my Bolt from TiVo, must have got it just before they discontinued it I guess. I think I got it for about $99, it was way more on Amazon. And it has worked perfectly so far. I couldn't face installing a new internal HD, not quite that technical.


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

I may go that route, same as you --don't want to tinker inside. My Bolt works like a charm, ain't broke don't fix it, lol.. it's cheaper than the $500 for the Bolt+ though that's on my wish list, lol.. thanks for the note...


----------

